# Anyone know where I can buy replacement parts for Game Winner Brand



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I purchased a Game Winner Low Boy deer feeder from academy. About 20 mintues into its first hunt. One of the legs got demolished by a hog. I do not feel that I have a right to return the item as it is not a defect on Academy's part. It was a freaking huge hog and just happened to happen that way. I would like to purchase the new leg or get just the leg replaced. Anyone know how to got about getting just the leg? 

The only place I have found any information is Academy.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Look on your paperwork and call the company, or see if academy can order the part for you.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if game winner has there own division aside from Academy?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Check here.

http://www.texasdirecthunting.com/s...-and-Accessories/start/26/total/68/Categories


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

slide a metal or heavy PVC pipe over the broken leg, as long as the first section where it attaches to the feeder is in tact it will work, Good luck !


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't game winner an Academy brand? I can't remember if it is or not. I had a situation. If so, I had to call them, and it took about a week to get a call back, to get the size of a screw for the feeder motor.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

i had to order a part for my feeder earlier this year. you only deal with academy. they will talk to mfgr and academy will sell/ship the part.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Did you get the hog that did the damage at least??


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a family ranch off of Hwy 41 between Garvins store and Rocksprings. When we bought the ranch it had a hog problem. We set the feeders up and they would knock them down. Three years ago we went to crank up feeders and pinned the legs down and that stopped all the knock downs. Hogs are smart. Once they learn to knock them down they will keep doing it. We have thinned the herd and shot off most of the real large male hogs. Problem solved for now. If that hog bent your leg you need to change all your legs to something a little more stout. Pipe or square tubing.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

My friends old place in Carta Valley had some that the hogs tore up. He sold the place early this year and there were a couple of them there we could have given you parts from. Maybe someone from 2Cool bought the place and will chime in.....


----------

